# Residents Only on ND PLOTS, State WMAs from Oct. 14-20



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Residents Only on North Dakota PLOTS, State WMAs from Oct. 14-20

North Dakotans who have family and friends coming from out-of-state to
hunt during opening week of pheasant season - Oct. 14-20 - are reminded
that state law does not allow nonresidents to hunt on Game and Fish
Department owned or managed lands during that time.

Private Land Open To Sportsmen acreage and state wildlife management
areas are open to hunting by resident hunters only from Oct. 14-20.
Nonresidents, however, can still hunt those days on other state-owned
and federal lands, or private land.

The law, passed by the 2003 state legislature, applies to all small
game, waterfowl, furbearer and big game hunting on PLOTS and state
wildlife management areas during the first seven days of the pheasant
season. Starting Oct. 21 this year, nonresidents may hunt on PLOTS and
WMAs as long as the appropriate season is open.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Booo :eyeroll:

You know after Sunday hardly if any residents will be hunting the Plots.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

deacon said:


> Booo :eyeroll:
> 
> You know after Sunday hardly if any residents will be hunting the Plots.


Deacon, that is very, very untrue!! I know plenty of residents that hunt plots all year long. Myself included....we just have to compete with you damn NRs after the first week!! :wink: :beer: J/K


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh yeah, thanks for posting this up Chris!! I know I don't "pull any punches" if I see NRs on PLOTS the first week. I have the local warden on speed dial. Everyone out there should. Ignorance is not a defense!! Have a great opener guys!! :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Residents Only on North Dakota PLOTS, State WMAs from Oct. 14-20
> 
> North Dakotans who have family and friends coming from out-of-state to
> hunt during opening week of pheasant season - Oct. 14-20 - are reminded
> ...


NOT TRUE

Chris, I would not expect you to know this but this is no longer true. On July 11,06 myself,the landowner, Terry Steinwand entered into an agreement on a Community Match PLOTS.. In this agreement, this PLOTS is OPEN TO EVERYONE, NON RESIDENTS ARE ALLOWED TO HUNT THE FIRST WEEK HERE. This PLOTS is located approximately 5 miles west and 5 miles south of Ellendale.

This is the most positive thing that has been done in recent years for res/non res battles. A community kicked in several thousands of dollars to do this. Hats off to the business people in Ellendale that stepped up to the plate and brought you this. Unlike some PLOTS ground this is some of the finest pheasant ground in the state. Unfortunately land like this costs money and that is where Community Match comes to play. Its a hell of a good program but you will here nothing about this.

I tried to bring this point to you awhile back but Jiffy seems to like to hijack a thread whenever possible. Sorry Ken for going back on my word and posting again. I'm sure you will delete this post also. Now I'm done


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This was sent to me by the ND Game & Fish, I'm only posting it up as FYI.

If you guys want to argue it out, please start another thread in the hot topics.

I like the community match program g/o, nice work on what you've done.


----------

